# 6dp5dt Bleeding early blast/expanded blast on board



## Trix_bell (May 22, 2012)

I am   for a miracle.  I had an early blast and expanded blast put back in and yesterday 6dp5dt there was dark blood when I wiped, not very much though.  However this morning there is enough to see on a panty liner and when I wipe.  It is not a full flow period and it not red in colour, more browny/pink.  I did an early HPT this morning and a line appeared, it is faint but it's definitely there.  I called my clinic and it may well be I have had an early miscarriage, all I can do now is wait until my OTD on Sunday and if it's negative we will know for sure and if it's positive I will have an early scan.
I know in my heart it's over, Sunday can't come soon enough just so I know one way or another.
Has anybody got any miracle stories to tell me where the same thing has happened to them but went on to still have a positive on their OTD.
Thank you
xxx


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

It sounds to me that this could well be implantation spotting. I would say this is a very positive sign & come sunday you may well be jumping with joy    I got a faint line come 7dp5dt on a 1st responce, don't give up hope, you may well be pleasantly surprised  


Electra x


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Hi,
I had exactly the same kind of bleeding which started 4dp5dt. I tested the next day and got a faint line. The bleeding continued for about 3 days if I remember rightly and the lines kept getting stronger each day. Mine was just like yours so fingers crossed it will be good news for you and the line will be stronger when you do the next test.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello, more than likely to be implantation. x


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't have a miracle story Trix_bell, but i am in the same boat, 6dp5dt today and started with dark brown spotting yesterday too, but my HPT was a BFN this morning, I'm   its implantation, as can't bare the thought that its over already  

Best of luck & massive hugs to you xxx


----------



## Trix_bell (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for your responses.  Since my post the bleeding did get heavier however easing now. I have done 5 HPTs and 6 cheapy sticks and still showing a line which is easiky visible.  My otd is tomorrow but I am thinking that even if that is positive it might still be early miscarriage due to the bleeding.  I just need to know for sure now  
I think the bleeding is too heavy for implantation.

Vickster - how is your bleeding now?   its implantation

Cocobella - can I ask how heavy your bleeding was? My test was definately darker the next day too.

Trix xxxx


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Trix, the first day of it was really light and just when wiping but was definitely enough for a liner for the next few days. It was always browny or light pink though and didn't go red. I think I was reassured by the lines getting darker on the (numerous) tests I did. So if yours are getting clearer i would hope that would be a good sign. I know some people have two embryos back and one doesn't make it which can cause a bleed heavier than implantation. I can so understand your need to just know. I didn't really have faith in the BFPs until the bleeding had stopped and the lines continued to get darker after that. I have to admit I was a bit of a test addict   
Really hope it stays positive for you.   Let me know what happens!x


----------



## Trix_bell (May 22, 2012)

Well its otd today and I got a positive on the clinics test, I also did a digital which came back as 2-3 weeks pregnant but with the bleeding which was heavier at times I can't allow myself to get my hopes up.  I wish the clinic was open today but I suppose another day waiting is in order and in the meantime I am    
Xx


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Totally understand not wanting to get hopes up but sounds good. Horrible having to wait! Fingers crossed!


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations Trixbell, knew it  
All the best 

x


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

How are you getting on?


----------



## Trix_bell (May 22, 2012)

Hi cocobella

Thanks for your message.  I am still testing positive and absolutely no bleeding now.   so much that we will have good news at our scan on 8th July.  I did a digital test last Sunday and it said 2-3 weeks pregnant so am going to another one this weekend and hopefully it will stay the same.  It so hard not to get our hopes up that one or both has in fact stuck. 

This is our third cycle and I have not seen one positive test till this cycle so it feels scary and exciting.  My boobs are more tender than usual.  I'm just hoping its not all from an early miscarriage. 

Xxx


----------



## Trix_bell (May 22, 2012)

Well I am feeling low again   after a few days of no bleeding I have a bit of brown blood this evening when I wipe. I came back from town this afternoon and had a spot on my knickers, I have not had anymore spotting but there is a wee bit when I wipe  

I definately have some cramping as well, just did another test strip and it was still showing positive but I'm losing hope.

Xx


----------



## NickiL (Feb 11, 2013)

Trix-bell- I wonder if it might be progesterone related. I assume you are on progesterone, but maybe it's worth speaking to clinic and maybe increasing? I had lot's of cramps too in my first few weeks Hun so try not to loose hope as the bleeding isn't heavy and it's brown so it's old. Xxxxxx


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Poor you. Fingers crossed it stops! I can imagine how you feel and bleeding is horrible but there are so many stories on here of people with similar stories and positive outcomes. It's a good sign the test is still positive and hopefully the line is still coming up clearly. Also people have always said that brown blood is old blood which is not such a cause for worry. Must be horrible being in limbo. Are you going to do another digital test? Stay positive!x


----------



## Trix_bell (May 22, 2012)

Thank you or your  .  I am on 400 dose pessaries twice a day and am actually going to the clinic in the morning as I need some more anyway so I will ask the question.  I had nothing when I wiped before bed last night or this morning however just went for a wee and there is a tiny bit again but just when I wipe and its still brown.

Cocobella - yes I did another digital and it says 2-3 weeks so hasnt gone down to 1-2 which I am seeing as a good thing, what do you think? The strips I am doing are really clear and obvious still...

Cramping has eased and didn't really amount to much really. My boobs are still tender and have been all week.

Xx


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

It definitely all sounds good to me with the tests. So hard not knowing why is going in in there. The only other thing is to get a blood test but I know some people find that more stressful and of course it costs money. I found it really reassuring though to see the numbers go up and know that things were ok. Keep being reassured by the tests an the fact that its only brown!


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi there, 

I am in the same position - on friday 7dp5dt I got a very very faint BFP.  I was a little concerned by this as with my son at the same I had a strong positive.  Then shortly after the BFP I started bleeding and have been since.  The BFP lines are there but arent getting stronger.  I think its game over but I have my beta tomorrow to confirm.  

Trix_bell I bled all the way through my pregnancy with my son, so much so I was on bedrest for the last three months but he's a healthy and hardy 10 month old ball of energy.  Try not to worry if those lines are there - cant you get a blood beta just to check everything?

V X


----------



## Trix_bell (May 22, 2012)

Vixter - how are you getting on?  I am still testing positive so that will be 2 weeks since my bleed and early positive test and the lines are dark.  My clinic don't don't tend to do the bloods so need to wait for my scan on Monday,  god I hope its a viable pregnancy.  Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Good luck girls, I had unexplained spotting during weeks 4 & 5 of this pregnancy, your welcome to check back on my posts to see what I was writing at the time (mostly negative stuff) as I didn't see how I could have spotting & be ok, also I have had periods pains / cramps every day & still get them now at 10 weeks x


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

I bled throughout all my pregnancy and now have a very healthy 10 month old. Unfortunately this time though it wasn't to be - my BETA came back today at 6 which is far too low for 12dpt so looks like one implanted and stopped.  It's very sad but I know from last time to just. keep. trying. 

Good luck girls and safe and healthy pregnancies XX


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

Am so sorry it didn't work out for you this time Vixter   but it will   

Electra x


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Electra.  Im just down as its the same protocol that gave me my son, we thought it was the magic formula (at last).  But now its back to the drawing board. I have 5 frosties too, which I have mixed feelings about as I have had 3 FET (to get my son) and they were all BFNs.  Anyway tomorrow I will meet my DR and decide on the next course of action. 

thanks for the support X


----------



## Trix_bell (May 22, 2012)

Vixter - so sorry to hear it wasn't to be this time, take some time, this journey is so hard.

I bled again a bit last night but only was there when I wiped, I was expecting to see loads of blood when I woke this morning however the panty liner was clear and only a wee bit of brown again today when I wipe.  I just don't know what to think.  I am still testing positive and have been for 2 weeks now but that just may be the Hcg still in my system    All I do know is that this has consumed me for too long now and I just need to know, roll on Monday for my scan.  My boobs are a bot sore and tender too but again I don't know if this is a positive sign.

Trix xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Trix I bled all the way through my pregnancy! At first it was a sensitive cervix and then it was a low placenta resulting in bedrest for 3 months. But he is here and thriving. There is no normal.


----------

